# Passenger pigeondove



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Do our ferals her in N. America have extinct blood from the passanger pigeons like this guy says on U tube? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq6MSaUVSdQ 
At 1 : 40 minute mark. I heard the bandtail pigeon is the closest ancestor to the passenger pigeon. Many thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

No, ferals do not. Feral are _Columba livia_ species, introduced into North America by early European settlers.


----------

